# plum smart



## thickthighs (Dec 10, 2007)

this is my first day on plum smart..it burned me stomach and intestines as it went down..that could be for alot of reasons.i have been drinking lemon juice and apple cider vinegar lately so that could of been a reasonanyhow it seems like it will work to keep my bowels movingi havent had any c since i started using the aloe vera juice..it ran out yesterday..i liked it but it cost so much money..will go back to it if i have to


----------



## Mistral (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, that is interesting. I wonder where I can get it. Prune juice works but the results are a little too dramatic







.There are testimonials for it helping others with digestive issues at http://www.sunsweet.com/sub/testimonials.asp


----------

